

Ask HN: How do you apply the teachings of the book E-Myth? - aymeric

The book is about the franchise model which is a great concept.<p>But building a profitable venture is such a challenge in itself that there are not many people who can actually apply the concepts taught in the book to turn the business into a franchise.<p>Yet, the book is a success. Am I missing something in the book that can be applied in a non-yet-profitable venture?
======
hga
I love the book myself, but there's also an issue in our field of how you
reduce the software development process to something you can propagate in
franchise style (by book(s), face to face lessons, whatever). That's just
beyond the current state of the art of management(/human nature) and software
engineering.

However documenting and following procedures that you learn will work might
still be useful. E.g. for face to face sales, not that the typical HN startup
does those (see Joel's essay on why software tends to cost < 3K or > 50K (or
thereabouts)).

Doing this sort of thing for your web site deployment process certainly would
is useful. And a recent HN item talked about a company in which the internal
communications was so bad it was in danger of losing a critical client because
the programmers had never been told the client needed a major new release.

Anyway, all that said, there's still plenty of good advice in the book for any
entrepreneur. Here's what I had to say about it in previous HN threads:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1021526>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1385190>

and for other discussions you can try
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%22the+e-myth%22+site%3Anews....](http://www.google.com/search?q=%22the+e-myth%22+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

